#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Предписания буддизма и мясоедение.

## Бодо

Добрый день!
После прочтения статьи Аньезки, про Тибетского Ламу который стал вегетарианцем, у меня возник вопрос. 
Тот буддист который употребляет в пищу мясо, неужели он не осознаёт что перед тем как попасть к нему на стол, животное было забито и испытало перед этим страдания? 
Если он это осознаёт, то в таком случае он вместо того чтоб есть мясо, не обьяснит тому кто забивает животных что тот нарушает предписание Буддизма, нарушает заповедь *не убий*?
Например если человек знает что некая вещь была украдена у кого то и он скупает эту вещь, то такой человек нарушает закон он становится также пособником воровства. 
По моему здесь есть противоречие , мясоед  знает что тот кто занимается забоем животных, совершает неблагое деяние, получается что он поедая мясо способствует порочным деяниям.  Не так ли?

----------

Джон Доу (17.01.2015), Рэлпей (14.03.2015)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Тот буддист который употребляет в пищу мясо, неужели он не осознаёт что перед тем как попасть к нему на стол, животное было забито и испытало перед этим страдания? 
> Если он это осознаёт, то в таком случае он вместо того чтоб есть мясо, не обьяснит тому кто забивает животных что тот нарушает предписание Буддизма, нарушает заповедь *не убий*?


Заповедь "не убий" - это формулировка Ветхого Завета. Для начала надо отучиться думать категориями из Ветхого Завета.

Для нарушения _буддийского обета_ необходимо иметь _намерение убить кого-либо_ для съедения в пищу или мотивировать кого-либо на это _явным, недвусмысленным образом_. Будда не запрещал употреблять в пищу мясо, если данные условия соблюдаются, см. _трижды чистое мясо_.

Поздние сутры с обратным мнением, "озвученным Буддой" - воздействие позднего вегетарианского лобби. (оценочное суждение)

Быть вегетарианцем - хорошо, особенно если это не вредит здоровью и не превращается в навязчивую идею. 

Для ответа на ключевой вопрос топика рекомендуется перечесть весь вегетарианский раздел - для полной расстановки точек над "i".

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (15.09.2013), Ho Shim (17.09.2013), Tong Po (15.09.2013), Тао (16.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Заповедь "не убий" - это формулировка Ветхого Завета. Для начала надо отучиться думать категориями из Ветхого Завета.


И кстати, заповедь из Ветхого Завета «Не убий» относится к убийству человека (в иврите два разных слова для убийства животного и человека).

----------

Lanky (03.09.2014), Tong Po (15.09.2013), Александр Сергеевич (15.09.2013), Ашвария (15.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (15.09.2013), Дхармананда (15.09.2013), Кузьмич (05.09.2014), Тао (16.09.2013)

----------


## Бодо

Вы говорите *Будда не запрещал есть мясо* . Но ведь Будда запрещал убийство живых существ ,в том числе и животных. А тот человек который занимается забоем , тот явно нарушает предписание Будды * не убий* так ведь?  Так же как и вор который постоянно ворует, нарушает предписание *не укради*. Так не является ли поедание мяса, косвенным одобрением забоя животных?

----------

Рэлпей (01.04.2015)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вы говорите *Будда не запрещал есть мясо* . Но ведь Будда запрещал убийство живых существ ,в том числе и животных. А тот человек который занимается забоем , тот явно нарушает предписание Будды * не убий* так ведь?  Так же как и вор который постоянно ворует, нарушает предписание *не укради*. Так не является ли поедание мяса, косвенным одобрением забоя животных?


В той же мере, насколько является одобрением убийства животных поедание овощей и прочих растительных культур, во время производства которых на полях в результате деятельности фермеров гибнет значительное количества животных - от насекомых и грызунов до представителей видов, которые раньше обитали на культивированных территориях. 

Видимо, если Будда позволял монахам есть трижды чистое мясо, подносимое им мирянами - и сам ел его, то ответ очевиден: даже если это _косвенно является одобрением забоя животеых_, то не имеет значения для буддийской практики.

Что не мешает никому быть вегетарианцем в индивидуальном порядке и иметь улучшение своей буддийской практики за счёт этого - если знает КАК это может помочь.

----------

Lanky (03.09.2014), Tong Po (15.09.2013), Тао (16.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2013)

----------


## Бодо

Видимо, если Будда позволял монахам есть трижды чистое мясо, подносимое им мирянами - и сам ел его, то ответ очевиден: даже если это косвенно является одобрением забоя животеых, то не имеет значения для буддийской практики.


Я что хочу сказать, смыслв том что сам процесс забоя животного есть *неблагое деяние* так ведь?   А потом следует продолжение этого деяния , поедание мяса. Так вот моя мысль, если чётко и внятно обьяснить что забой животного неприемлем, тои поедания мяса не последует. Так это один неразрывный процесс, забой-поедание.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так вот моя мысль, если чётко и внятно обьяснить что забой животного неприемлем, тои поедания мяса не последует. Так это один неразрывный процесс, забой-поедание.


Вполне себе разрывный. Забивать может один человек, которому на свою карму может быть наплевать, например, мусульманин. Поедать —другой человек, который может и не иметь выбора, что ему кушать, например, монах.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Видимо, если Будда позволял монахам есть трижды чистое мясо, подносимое им мирянами - и сам ел его, то ответ очевиден: даже если это косвенно является одобрением забоя животеых, то не имеет значения для буддийской практики.
> 
> 
> Я что хочу сказать, смыслв том что сам процесс забоя животного есть *неблагое деяние* так ведь?   А потом следует продолжение этого деяния , поедание мяса. Так вот моя мысль, если чётко и внятно обьяснить что забой животного неприемлем, тои поедания мяса не последует. Так это один неразрывный процесс, забой-поедание.


Ваша мысль-вопрос уже высказана неоднократно поколениями веганов.

Поедание мяса НЕ является продолжением забоя животного, если не является адресным запросом, побудившим к убийству. Является ли поедание падальщиками мяса существа соучастием в убийстве этого существа, если они не убили его сами, а лишь воспользовались (или не-воспользовались) плодами чьего-то убийства?

Человек - существо всеядное, склонное к падалеедству, не хищник, но и не траводядное. 

Само его существование является соучастием в убийстве множества существ - в основном, неосознанным соучастием или соучастием вынужденным. Если человек не привязан к мясу, ПРЯМЫМ ОБРАЗОМ не заставляет никого убивать живых существ и не убивает их сам - то вопросы его диеты к буддизму отношения не имеют. Буддизмом также критикуются учения, чрезмерно зацикленные на идее ахимсы (т.е. "ненасилия"), например - джайны, которые как раз ходят с метёлочкой, чтобы случайно не раздавить букашек и пьющие воду только через ситечко, чтобы никого ненароком не проглотить.

И да, вот пожалуйста - тот же вопрос о соучастии в убийстве, который на форуме рассматривался неоднократно

----------

Ho Shim (17.09.2013), Александр Сергеевич (15.09.2013), Алик (22.09.2013), Дхармананда (16.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2013)

----------


## Бодо

> Вполне себе разрывный. Забивать может один человек, которому на свою карму может быть наплевать, например, мусульманин. Поедать —другой человек, который может и не иметь выбора, что ему кушать, например, монах.


Неразрывный процесс, в том плане что перед тем как животное появится на столе в виде мяса, его непременно нужно забить. Ведь мясо на деревьях не растёт.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Неразрывный процесс, в том плане что перед тем как животное появится на столе в виде мяса, его непременно нужно забить. Ведь мясо на деревьях не растёт.


Почитайте топик по ссылке выше - там подробно разбирается, что исходя из логики бизнеса (более пристрастной, чем в стандартном буддизме!), в современном мире соучастие в убийстве животного распределяется по всем членам цепи "бойня - производитель - промежуточный заказчик / посредники - магазин - потребитель", причём участие потребителя в этой схеме минимальное, в виде абстрактного "спроса", но "реальных" денег.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Неразрывный процесс, в том плане что перед тем как животное появится на столе в виде мяса, его непременно нужно забить. Ведь мясо на деревьях не растёт.


Самсара —это вообще один неразрывный процесс в каком-то смысле. Перед тем как картошка появится на столе в виде пюре, тоже нужно убить очень много живых существ.

----------

Дхармананда (16.09.2013), Тао (16.09.2013)

----------


## Hang Gahm

Ещё как потребитель мяса несёт ответственность за убийство животного. На лицо попытки оправдать своё безразличие и привязанность к мясу. Мясник убивает животное для потребителя, а не просто так. Это мой личный выбор- покупать мясо или нет. Если я покупаю и не задумываюсь, что эти части расчленённой плоти были когда-то чуствующим и страдающим существом, которое содержали в подобии концлагеря и подвергли мучительной смерти, значит мне не хватает осознанности и сострадания. Что плохо для моей практики дхармы. Если же я всё прекрасно осознаю и всё равно покупаю мясо, то я заказчик убийства и никак не меньше. Что тоже вряд ли хорошо для моей практики дхармы.
Идея о трижды чистом мясе и о том, что всё равно в сансаре все страдают- это лишь демагогия. Путь бодхисаттвы предполагает осознанность, мудрость и сострадание. Как можно спасать чуствующих существ от страдания и при этом способствовать их страданию, причём в крайней степени?

----------

ElenaK (19.09.2013), Vladiimir (19.09.2013), Аньезка (19.09.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Вы не согласны, что вы несёте ответственность за смерть тысяч и тысяч колорадских жуков, которые были убиты для вас — потребителя картошки? Налицо попытки оправдать своё безразличие и привязанность к картошке.

----------

Tong Po (20.09.2013), Алик (22.09.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.09.2014), Дхармананда (19.09.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (19.09.2013), Нико (11.09.2014), Тао (19.09.2013)

----------


## Hang Gahm

Ещё как несу ответственнось, да и привязанностей хватает, и к картошке  ещё самая невинная из них. По возможности питаюсь продуктами, полученными без инсектицидов, а если не удаётся, то с осознанностью, состраданием и сожалением, что пока не нашёл другого выхода. Так же употребляю молочные продукты и яйца, производство которых тоже косвенно связано со страданиями животных. Идеала не существует, и я это прекрасно понимаю. Но следуя логике тезиса о колорадских жуках, можно оправдать и убийства людей (смерть всё равно ведь неминуема). Ничего не поделаешь, поэтому примем всё как есть и ни во что вмешиваться не будем. Сансара- она и есть сансара. Так?

----------

Vladiimir (19.09.2013), Ануруддха (19.09.2013), Аньезка (19.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Но следуя логике тезиса о колорадских жуках, можно оправдать и убийства людей (смерть всё равно ведь неминуема). Ничего не поделаешь, поэтому примем всё как есть и ни во что вмешиваться не будем. Сансара- она и есть сансара. Так?


И сколько людей вы уже успели спасти от убийства своим вмешательством? А также - какую ответственность понёс Будда Шакьямуни за все случаи употребления им поднесённого ему мяса?

----------

Тао (19.09.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ещё как несу ответственнось, да и привязанностей хватает, и к картошке  ещё самая невинная из них. По возможности питаюсь продуктами, полученными без инсектицидов, а если не удаётся, то с осознанностью, состраданием и сожалением, что пока не нашёл другого выхода. Так же употребляю молочные продукты и яйца, производство которых тоже косвенно связано со страданиями животных. Идеала не существует, и я это прекрасно понимаю. Но следуя логике тезиса о колорадских жуках, можно оправдать и убийства людей (смерть всё равно ведь неминуема). Ничего не поделаешь, поэтому примем всё как есть и ни во что вмешиваться не будем. Сансара- она и есть сансара. Так?


Нет, почему же, я, следуя этой логике, пытаюсь делать почти так же, как и Вы. Просто пытаюсь памятовать и о колорадских жуках, которые тоже страдают.

----------

Hang Gahm (19.09.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Нет, почему же, я, следуя этой логике, пытаюсь делать почти так же, как и Вы. Просто пытаюсь памятовать и о колорадских жуках, которые тоже страдают.


Оплачивая картофель, оплачиваешь и убийства насекомых-вредителей. Оплачивая куриное мясо оплачиваешь и расходы на содержание птецефабрик, боен и плюс точно также оплачиваешь убийства насекомых-вредителей, которое неминуемо происходит при заготовке кормов для птицеводства и животноводства.

----------

Аньезка (19.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> И сколько людей вы уже успели спасти от убийства своим вмешательством? А также - какую ответственность понёс Будда Шакьямуни за все случаи употребления им поднесённого ему мяса?


Поднесенное и оплаченное мясо - это все таки не одно и тоже.

----------


## Hang Gahm

> И сколько людей вы уже успели спасти от убийства своим вмешательством? А также - какую ответственность понёс Будда Шакьямуни за все случаи употребления им поднесённого ему мяса?


Может ни одного, а может кого-то и спас, не знаю, да это и не важно. Здесь главное позиция, намеренность и готовность повести себя в определённой ситуации соответствующим образом. Чем больше возрастают мудрость, осознанность и сострадание, тем естественным образом правильнее, если можно так выразиться, поступки. 
Что касается Будды Шакьямуни, то я в его время не жил или не помню, что жил, в тарелку к нему не заглядывал, да и кто я вообще, чтобы судить Будду?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Поднесенное и оплаченное мясо - это все таки не одно и тоже.


Конечно. Но я бы сказал, что каждый случай покупки мяса убитых животных - это не одно и то же. Разделяют ли домашние животные, поедающие мясо, поднесённое им хозяином, негативную карму безжалостного забоя скота, помноженную на грязные бизнес-манипуляции? И что, скажем, делать хозяевам плотоядных животных, даже если они вегетарианцы? И намного ли карма от воровства мясных продуктов в магазинах (т.е. - одном из звеньев цепи убийства животных) превышает карму от спонсирования забоя скота своими деньгами? Может - лучше воровать мясные изделия, чтобы поставщики обанкротились как можно скорее, или портить прямо в магазинах? Мне почему-то кажется, что в случае банкрота мясопроизводители просто забьют весь остаток животных и продадут их мясо за бесценок, пытаясь разобраться с долгами. Вместо того, чтобы выпустить их на волю или перевести на молокопроизводство.

Мой стаж вегетарианства невелик - три года всего, но я всё равно предпочитаю считать, что вегетарианство - это индивидуальный эстетическо-диетический выбор, не имеющий отношения ни к буддизму, ни к решению проблемы с мясопроизводящей отраслью. Потому что единственным решением видится создание и распространение искусственного мяса (только вот фанаты НАТУРАЛЬНОЙ ПИЩИ и противники ГМО не примут его всё равно).

----------

Ittosai (19.09.2013), Miruka Ze (30.09.2013), Айрат (20.09.2013), Дхармананда (19.09.2013), Тао (19.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

Нягла Пема Дуддул, тертон, реализовал радужное тело, учитель Аю Кхадро. Известен также как знаменитый практик чудлен, обходился без пищи два года. От него в Дзогчен-общине Намкая Норбу Ринпоче идёт передача практики Амитаюса в стиле ану-йоги.

Не искушенный в любви и сострадании,
Я поедал плоть моих матерей, разглагольствуя о причине и следствии.
Не постигнув абсолюта, я брел путем пустых слов.
Я, похожий на попугая попрошайка с Белой Горы,
Практиковал отречение и «извлечение сущности»,
Пока однажды, во время медитации на Благородного Авалокитешвару,
Согласно единству стадий Каньям Рангдрол (Самоосвобождение, подобное Пространству),
Мое тело и всё вокруг внезапно не исчезли,
Превратившись в тело света Великого Сострадательного,
Явившегося, как видение в небесах передо мной.
Взглянув из состояния сияющего самоосознавания,
Я узрел немыслимые страдания низших миров.
В частности безмерные страдания в Адах Возрождающихся.
Я увидел особенно один из уровней, полностью забитый
Мужчинами и женщинами, нагими и беспомощными. И перед каждым из них
Стояли толпы злобных служителей, с головами
Птиц, зверей и ужасных чудовищ.
Многие из них держали в руках острые орудия,
Которыми расчленяли своих жертв, пожирая их плоть.
Снова и снова они срезали ее и снова и снова она отрастала.
Жертвы не умирали, до тех пор, пока не исчерпывалась их карма,
И их кармические следы не уменьшались, а лишь возрастали.
Для тех, кто практиковал «красное подношение» страдания были худшими.
Все они кричали от боли и агонии.
Когда я увидел все эти внешние проявления моего восприятия,
Я подумал, «Что можно сделать, для того, чтобы остановить эти страдания?»
И в то же мгновение в небесах передо мной
Появился Великий Сострадательный и произнес:

«Эма! Сын мой, ты был близок мне на протяжении многих жизней,
Теперь слушай внимательно, ты, кто усерден и решителен!
Ты услышал учения йоги божеств на стадии зарождения,
И даже обрел некоторые качества,
Но корень Дхармы лежит в любящей доброте и сострадании.
Истинны ли любовь и сострадания у тебя?
Как может кто-либо, упражнявшийся в сострадании, вообще есть мясо?
Только посмотри, каким образом поедание мяса приносит такие страдания!
Результаты наших действий созреют только для нас,
И нет ничего, что могли бы поделать с этим будды трех времен.
Поедание мяса лишает любых заслуг и ведет ко многим порокам,
Это источник четырехсот различных заболеваний,
Восьмидесяти тысяч препятствующих сил и восьмидесяти четырех тысяч причиняющих страдание эмоций.
Если только это не часть бесстрашного поведения того, кто приносит благо всем, кто его встречает,
Не применяется в медицинских целях или не является священной субстанцией Высшей Тайной Мантры,
Поедание плоти не приносит ни малейшей заслуги.
Поскольку пожиратели плоти либо мары, либо ракшасы,
Твоя дисциплина будет лишь разлагаться, а негативные эмоции возрастать,
Тебе не будет хватать причин, которыми являются альтруистическая любовь и сострадание,
А посему, тебе будет сложно обрести плод, основу пробуждения.
Мясоедов не сопровождают божества мудрости,
Они пребудут без благословений, сиддхи, удачи и активности.
Сущность альтруизма не разовьется в пожирателях плоти,
Боги и наги будут видеть в них демонов.
Их будут окружать гандхарвы, ракшасы, мары,
Цари смерти, призраки, привидения, гьялонги и демоны-нарушители самай,
В конце концов, поедание мяса ведет к перерождению в адах,
Либо рождению птицей, или шакалом, или плотоядным демоном.
Равно поедание мяса несет с собой нескончаемые страдания.
Но если ты откажешься от него, ты будешь свободен от всех этих пороков,
И всегда будешь почитаем среди нечеловеческих существ,
Которые будут видеть в тебе брамина или бога.
Все будды и бодхисатвы десяти направлений,
Гуру, йидамы и дакини соберутся вокруг тебя, подобно облакам,
И ты будешь окружен бодхисатвами мужского и женского пола.
Естественным образом ты обретешь причину любящей доброты и сострадания
И быстро достигнешь результата – сущности пробуждения.
Это лишь некоторые чудесные добродетели, которые можно обрести.”

Он сказал это, а затем, внезапно чувства вернулись ко мне,
Я чувствовал себя так, как если бы очнулся от сна ясности.
Мои ум и тело болели так, как если бы я выпил яд,
Меня трясло от страха и паники.
Размышляя о чудовищных страданиях в Адах Возрождающихся,
Я мог лишь отдать свою радость в обмен на боль других.
Мой ум был настолько потрясен, что я мог лишь рыдать.
И я чувствовал мощное, невыносимое сострадание.
Затем, чтобы взять на себя все страдания других
И очистить их ошибки и омрачения, вызванные поедание мяса,
Каждой матери живого существа, коих бесконечно число, как безгранично пространство,
Я дал следующий обет, действительный согласно двум уровням реальности:

«АХО! Могучий мудрец Шакьямуни и все будды и бодхисатвы всех направлений и времен,
Имейте сострадание к этому ребенку, не знавшему ничего о причине и следствии!
Милосердные коренные учителя и мастера линии передачи, заботьтесь обо мне!
Имейте сострадание к этому ребенку, незнавшему ничего о причине и следствии!
Высшие Йидамы, могучий Авалокитешвара, заботьтесь обо мне!
Имейте сострадание к этому ребенку, незнавшему ничего о причине и следствии!
Сокрушенный неведением и двумя омрачениями,
Я часто говорил, что все несметные живые существа ранее были нашими родителями,
И живя за счет их плоти, я рассказывал другим о причине и следствии.
Я не понимал, что связанные с этим страдания столь безмерны.
Я часто слышал, что есть мясо «трижды чистое»
(прим. То, что не было забито персонально для тебя и у тебя нет ни малейшего сомнения, что не ты послужил причиной смерти живого существа)
Дозволено Буддой и в том нет негативного действия.
Но те, кто говорил такое, должно быть, были святыми, приносящими благо каждому, кто встречается с ними,
Как чистые цветы лотоса, незапятнанные негативными эмоциями,
И практиками совершенного пути Тайной Мантры.
Что до меня, то нет у меня более глубоких наставлений,
Чем бескорыстная любовь и сострадание,
Равно как и непогрешимость причины и следствия.
Чтобы очистить все прегрешения и омрачения от пожирания плоти,
Всех живых существ, обитающих в пространстве,
Начиная с этого момента, я полностью отказываюсь от питания плотью.
Это мой нерушимый обет и я никогда не преступлю его.
Даже если все животные на земле будут съедены,
Не будет настоящего удовлетворения. Голод будет только усиливаться.
И если мы не найдем ничего для еды или питья за несколько дней,
Мы будем чувствовать себя так, как если бы никогда не ели.
Пришло время уйти от демона голода.
Откуда происходит эта плоть?
Она происходит из цепляния Эго и привязанности.
Одна мысль об этом изнуряет меня и вызывает тошноту.
Эта отвратительная куча грязи и нечистот,
Пожираемая тридцатью шестью нечистыми субстанциями.
Тело, рожденное из врожденных шаблонов, является основой страдания,
Многие животные обладают столь негативной кармой,
Что всякий, пожирающий их плоть, обретет препятствия к освобождению.
Будда сказал, что мясо и алкоголь суть нечистые подношения
И такие подношения не считаются проявлением щедрости.
Посему, кто будет есть эту еду скорби?
Преты живут многие тысячи человеческих лет,
Не видя ни еды, ни пищи и лишь терпя страдания,
Но мы, люди, можем пить даже холодную воду,
У нас есть много еды, кроме мяса и вина,
Когда мы все еще неудовлетворены этим,
Как сможем мы воздать такой неблагодарностью за всю прошлую доброту?
На протяжении бесчисленных эонов в прошлом
Во всех мирах этой вселенной, бесконечной, как само пространство,
Нет ни единого существа, которое бы не было прежде нашей матерью.
И молоко матерей, которое мы выпили, заполнит миллиарды океанов.
Теперь, отбросив притворство, я призываю в свидетели Три Драгоценности:
В прошлом, под влиянием неведения и кармических следов,
Я поедал плоть своих родителей без всякого раскаяния.
Теперь с чистой мотивацией, включающей четыре силы,
Как в высказывании «Я не был привязан, не привязан и не буду привязан»,
Отныне пусть не будет у меня мысли о поедании мяса,
И если я съем мясо, пусть Три Драгоценности пошлют мне кару.
Пусть защитники и охранители следят за мной во все времена.
Теперь, если бы я съел плоть моих бывших матерей,
Не было бы большего грешника в трех мирах.
Будда сказал, что нанесение даже малого вреда другим существам ведет к несоблюдению нами обетов,
Что ж говорить про поедание мяса, что сродни убийству?
В Паранирвана сутре, Ланкаватара и других сказано,
Что поедание мяса равносильно лишению жизни,
И как в Малой, так и в Большой колесницах это запрещено,
Но в особенности не дозволительно бодхисаттве.
Наш учитель, рождавшийся птенцом куропатки,
И ужасным хищником, никогда бы не ел мяса,
Как же могут так поступать его последователи?
В соответствии с наставлениями самого Будды,
От этого отказались многие великие учителя Индии и Тибета,
Посему падения от такого действия невозможно представить.
Не взращивание негативности само по себе подлинная практика Дхармы,
Так пусть я всегда буду в гармонии с Истинным Учением!

Когда я видел бесконечные падения, вызванные поеданием мяса,
От одной мысли я чувствовал себя как отравленный ядом,
Посему я, великий попрошайка, известный как Дуддул,
Записал эти слова, с советом себе отказаться от мяса,
В ритритном доме Небесная Крепость на Белой Горе,
Пусть результат этой заслуги очистит все падения и омрачения
Происходящие от поедания мяса всеми живыми существами,
Так, чтобы они могли лицезреть тысячи будд!

Версия на английском: http://www.lotsawahouse.org/give_up_meat.html

----------

ElenaK (06.09.2014), Hang Gahm (02.09.2014), Kit (02.09.2014), Pedma Kalzang (02.09.2014), Алексей А (02.09.2014), Антончик (02.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.09.2014)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Благодарю за проделанную работу! Очень хороший текст!

----------


## Антончик

> «Убивающий чувствующее существо для Татхагаты или его ученика свершает великое неблагое деяние в пяти случаях. Когда он говорит: “Иди и возьми это живое существо”, это — первый случай свершения им великого неблагого деяния. Когда чувствующее существо, будучи ведомо на ошейнике, испытывает боль и страдание, это — второй случай свершения им великого неблагого деяния. Когда он говорит: “Иди и убей это чувствующее существо”, это — третий случай свершения им великого неблагого деяния. Когда чувствующее существо при его умерщвлении испытывает боль и страдание, это — четвертый случай свершения им великого неблагого деяния. Когда он подносит Татхагате или его ученику недопустимую пищу, это — пятый случай свершения им великого неблагого деяния. В этих пяти случаях убивающий чувствующее существо для Татхагаты или его ученика свершает великое неблагое деяние.»


С соседней ветки с форума: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=20147

----------

